# Building back strength



## LucidResq (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone have tips on how to build back strength? I'm young and I figure I can avoid or at least delay back issues if I keep it in good shape now. I already weight train (free and machine) regularly so anything that will fit into that would be ideal.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would review or talk to a physical therapist. They can offer good weight training exercises as well proper lifting techniques (which is essential). Ferno used to have a program called "injury free" and some EMS services might still have a copy around.

R/r 911


----------



## BillB (Feb 9, 2008)

I am a little biased in my opinion.I feel free weights are the way to go.I stay completely away from machines.
But first,it's a good idea to check with your doctor before starting a program.Ya never know.
A good website to check out is ExRx.net.There is a great deal of information on that site.
Make sure you strengthen your legs as well.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 9, 2008)

Coming from someone who has NEVER injured or hurt his back during patient care.  I broke my back in a crash, but I digress.  The best way to avoid back injuries, aside from talking with a PT:

1. ALWAYS lift with legs, not back.  I don't care what the situation is.  Legs ONLY.
2. Keep your center of gravity below you.
3. ALWAYS lift your patient SLOW AND EASY AND AS ONE UNIT!  This cannot be stressed enough.  You and your partner must work as one unit, or not at all.  I believe that this is where the majority of EMS back related injuries can be traced.  Believe me.  When I was 25, my 87yo grandfather pulled a rod out of the ground that I could not; by doing a slow and steady pull.  Embarrasing.
3. As far as working out goes: 

For your legs:  Squats, Dead Lifts, Seated Leg Presses, Leg curls, Leg extensions, Heel raises, yadda, yadda, yadda.  I'm sure you know the drill.

For your core:  Situps - Regular/Inclined, Pushups, Chinups, Crunches, Leg Raises, Reverse Situps - like an inclined situp, but do it prone.

But the most important thing that must be done before, during, and after EVERYHTING...

4. Think.  Concentrate.  Keep your head in the game at all times.  Act.  Never react.  Know what you can and cannot do.  Know what your partner can and cannot do.

Your back is your most important tool you will ever have in EMS... 2nd only to your mind.  Protect it.


----------



## Aileana (Feb 17, 2008)

For the back, I normally do lots of rowing on various machines, as well as lat pulldowns and several other machines I don't know the names of. If you go to a gym, ask one of the people who work there, and they should be able to show you all of the machines/exercises that target the back. Here's some good exercises for the lower back, and here are some more, mostly for the lats.


----------



## Rattletrap (Feb 17, 2008)

Do not be afraid to ask for help when lifting.


----------



## rmellish (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd vouch for the rowing, but I think anything which works the legs and core muscles will help.


----------



## bonedog (Mar 22, 2008)

Always do a KEIGLE when lifting, it engage's the small muscles of the transverse process'. Also flatten you lower abdominal muscles to the floor of your pelvis ( keigle helps with this also)
Use your legs and be sure your hips keep the sway in your lower back. ( a physio therapist told me this is akin to "turning on the headlights", as you bend your knee's, your hips rotate upwards as your back flexes)

I do core daily. Start with sitting on the ball, engage your keigle/core, practise lifting one arm, one leg, progress till you can do all limbs and stay on the ball, then try kneeling on the ball, same technique.
Ball crunches, bicycle, push ups, planks, side raise's, chair leg raises, sit ups with no weight on the feet.
When doing free weights always engage core and try to alternate sides, rather than using a single bar. (this gives stabilizers a work out also)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

bonedog said:


> Always do a KEIGLE when lifting, it engage's the small muscles of the transverse process'. Also flatten you lower abdominal muscles to the floor of your pelvis ( keigle helps with this also) (this gives stabilizers a work out also)



It also makes muscles stronger in other areas too.....


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> It also makes muscles stronger in other areas too.....



Can I get an amen!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha, yeah I've definitely heard of keigels for the vagina, but not for the back. I'll have to give it a try while lifting.


----------



## bonedog (Mar 24, 2008)

Important training for all of our favourite muscles, I love working out, everyone should-DAILY.


----------



## joo (Mar 24, 2008)

One word - Chiropractor - whether or not you have back problems, everyone can use some adjusting.


----------



## bonedog (Mar 24, 2008)

A word to the wise .....

http://www.chirobase.org/15News/neurol.html


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

I think most of the comments regarding how to spare your back was answered. I dont have an exact idea or answer from my side. But, however, if you ever injure your back, does not matter how slight it might be. GET HELP!!! Do not think it will pass... You need to report it immediately. 

Even if you are given stretch exercises, at least you will spare your back for much longer than avoiding an injury.


----------



## EMTMandy (Mar 25, 2008)

joo said:


> One word - Chiropractor - whether or not you have back problems, everyone can use some adjusting.




I wouldn't let one touch me with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## rmellish (Mar 25, 2008)

joo said:


> One word - Chiropractor - whether or not you have back problems, everyone can use some adjusting.



No thank you...I think a better investment would be a bucket of steam or some seaside property someplace in Arizona


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not really sure what the issue with chiropractors is....  I have been in three car accidents and a motorcycle accident.  Basically my back is distroyed.  My chiropractor is a very good friend of mine......... Probably because I pay him really well but never the less They do wonders for me.  As far as warding off back problems Do none of the above mentioned traumas and you are off to a good start.  Definately core strengthening as well as upper body.  your chest abs, and upper back area.  I think some of the really good ones were covered


----------



## Fidelis (Jun 28, 2008)

*DEADLIFTS*

Nothing else is better for improving back strength and preventing future back injuries than properly performed deadlifts.  Go to bodybuilding.com and read some articles/watch some videos about deadlifting and how to do it with proper form.  If you have a personal trainer, have them teach you how to do it in person (although I have heard horror stories about some personal trainers not knowing how to do them right, so do your homework first to be safe).

Doing stuff like rows and lat pulldowns is nice, but those things _will not_ improve your lower back strength like deadlifts will, and it's your lower back (core) strength that will prevent a back injury.

Deadlifts are easily the best because:

1. They force you to use proper lifting form, starting with the legs, and keeping the spine in a safe, neutral position without rounding it out and risking a slipped disc.

2. They use nearly every muscle group in your body, making them one of the most effective strength-building lifts.  Want stronger legs?  Deadlifts.  Want a stronger lower back?  Deadlifts.  Want a stronger upper back?  Deadlifts.  Want better grip strength?  Deadlifts.

The lower back strength you gain from deadlifts is absolutely unparalleled.  Go to any weightlifting or bodybuilding website and you will see that deadlifts are treated with a kind of reverence and appreciation that no other lift enjoys (except maybe squats).

Youtube video for demonstration and explanation of proper form: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs-wOHN5tdw

Trust me, after a few months of deadlifts you will see exactly why lifters love it.  You should only do them once a week, and make sure you increase the intensity of each workout or you won't make progress.  Also, it's crucial to eat properly and get enough sleep (your muscles do most of their rebuilding during deep sleep).


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

EMTMandy said:


> I wouldn't let one touch me with a 10 foot pole.



Really you'd let them get THAT close to you? They rank up there with people dousing for water a people who think wifi makes them sick.


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 13, 2008)

EMTMandy said:


> I wouldn't let one touch me with a 10 foot pole.


me, too...NO WAAAY would i let one touch me either. along with regular exercise, i think that yoga and massage can be life savers!


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Not to go off topic but... After just 4 days at work my back is killing me...
"Sheet Drags" are one of the things effecting me. Too many 200lbs+ people that need to be lifted and put on the gunery.
That and a move we call "The Superman Move" for our Dialysis Pts.
We put the Dialysis "lazyboy" chair in full recline and put the head of the gunery at the foot of the lazyboy chair. My partner and I both grab a corner of the sheet and lift the Pt. and walk "fly" him on to the Dialysis chair.

Here... using my mad mspaint skills from my laptop.


----------

